# can i connect 2 pc's to extract data



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

I wasn't sure if I should have selected Vista or Windows 8. I was using a pc that was Vista, but it kicked the bucket so I had to buy a new laptop (Win'8).
My question is, is it possible to connect via usb or something my old dead Vista pc to my new one and somehow extract data.
Please don't say the obvious, "Didn't you back up all your important stuff onto a removable.......?" Obviously, no I didn't.
If it is possible for me to do some kind of a crossover, I would be grateful if anyone could tell me and if it is, please can you explain how, step by step.
Thank you very much
Michael Sullivan


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

django47 said:


> My question is, is it possible to connect via usb or something *my old "dead" Vista* pc to my new one and somehow extract data.


You want to define that for me please. Is the PC bootable? If it is dead, you can't pull data from it. If the main board is dead but the HDD is intact, You can get yourself a usb remote bay and put the HDD in and just plug it into the new PC. It'll act just like a remote drive and come up.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

django47 said:


> I wasn't sure if I should have selected Vista or Windows 8. I was using a pc that was Vista, but it kicked the bucket so I had to buy a new laptop (Win'8).
> My question is, is it possible to connect via usb or something my old dead Vista pc to my new one and somehow extract data.
> Please don't say the obvious, "Didn't you back up all your important stuff onto a removable.......?" Obviously, no I didn't.
> If it is possible for me to do some kind of a crossover, I would be grateful if anyone could tell me and if it is, please can you explain how, step by step.
> ...


Thanks for your help. Let me be a bit more specific, my old pc has just seen the light of day for first time since it packed in. Now I can tell you exactly what is on the screen.
First off, it starts up from the black screen, "Windows Error Recovery">'Start windows normally'. Then, after seemingly booting up, the Microsoft Corporation bar etc., I think that all is going okay I get a window headed, "*Install Windows*". Then the main section has a *red circle with white cross* and says......................
*"The computer restarted unexpectedly or encountered an unexpected error. Windows installation cannot proceed. To install windows, click "OK" to restart the computer, and then restart the installation".*
So I click on the "OK", screen goes black for a while, then the entire procedure from A to Z, I get no further ahead than the, 'Install Windows', as above.

That really is about all I can relay, I actually copied the words from the old computer screen which is right in front of me. I was hoping that it might be possible to get some data, that would make my life a whole lot more easier. I know the machine as a computer has come to the end of it's life, but now that you know a hundred per cent of the breakdown problem, do you believe that there is a way for me to get the data I need.
It would be great if I'm lucky. I shall keep my fingers crossed, many thanks,
Michael Sullivan (django47).


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

To minimize any data lose, I suggest getting yourself a "2.5 hard drive enclosure" you can get one for about $20.00 Your hard drive is on the bottom left side of the "amilo Li 2735 laptop" I think. Take the two screws out and pull the hard drive out and insert it into the enclosure and plug it into the new laptop. Once you have all the data you need from it you can format it and use it as a backup drive.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Lance, aren't laptop hard drives usually 2.5", desktop 3.5"? Or is that a special laptop?


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Lance, aren't laptop hard drives usually 2.5", desktop 3.5"? Or is that a special laptop?


I guess that's a major brain fart on my part. Thanks Terry. Fixed.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome, Lance.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Lance1 said:


> I guess that's a major brain fart on my part. Thanks Terry. Fixed.


I managed to read some of your reply but there is a white oblong block over a good part of your post and the one below yours. What I did manage to get from your reply sounds like just the thing I am looking for. I did get the bit about, I believe size was it. What ever I can work round that. I'm gonna try eBay to look for this unit, if no joy I'll Google it, can't be that scarce can it. 
From your reckoning the price, you must be in US, I'm in UK. Small world innit. Thank you very much for your help.
Michael Sullivan (django47).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot understand why there is a white block over the post - of my colleague - all is OK here

However what you need is this

http://www.ebuyer.com/482877-extra-value-2-5-black-hdd-enclosure-usb-2-0-gd25640

NOTE thickness of drive on this one is 9.5

CHECK before you buy the thickness of the drive in the amilo -I did look for you on the spec but it does not list the drive thickness - 9.5 is the more common

Do you have the means to make a CD - in otherwords some blank writeable CD`s


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

django47 said:


> I managed to read some of your reply but there is a white oblong block over a good part of your post and the one below yours. What I did manage to get from your reply sounds like just the thing I am looking for. I did get the bit about, I believe size was it. What ever I can work round that. I'm gonna try eBay to look for this unit, if no joy I'll Google it, can't be that scarce can it.
> From your reckoning the price, you must be in US, I'm in UK. Small world innit. Thank you very much for your help.
> Michael Sullivan (django47).


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Aha! that oblong white has gone now, most likely something I did, my new laptop has touch screen, which I try to avoid using if I can.
Okay Sir, I extracted the HDD, (2 screws, etc) and last night I looked on 'YouTube' to try and see if I was on the right track. So far so good, next I'm going to see if I can get, yea it's lucky I still have your email with the name of the item that costs about $20.
My nurse just arrived, sort this out later, Cheers!!!
Michael


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> I cannot understand why there is a white block over the post - of my colleague - all is OK here
> 
> However what you need is this
> 
> ...


Yes I do have a dvd/cd player/burner in both my new laptop and my old one but I've not tried to see what would happen if I loaded anything on the old one. By the way, I clicked on that ebuyer but they are way too expensive with the added on carriage charge, I mean, how big is this thing. There are plenty of places I can buy an hdd enclosure, in fact there is a Maplins very near to here and they seem to stock just about everything electrical. Oh yea, I checked the HDD and the thickness measures 9.5mm even so, I would feel a whole lot more safer taking the unit with me and showing it to the retailer telling them what I want and seeking his advice, that way, should anything go wrong, it's much quicker to put right.
Unfortunately I've not been able to leave the house for a little while (disabled from a road accident), but I'm looking forward to buying this thing and rigging up, seeing all my things on my new pc.
One other thing, why did you enquire about my disc player and actual discs, which I do have. Thanks, 
Michael Sullivan


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Well it is £9.99 including VAT - I only posted it as you asked earlier for a UK link if you can find it cheaper then go for it.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the CD if you wish to try it I can send you a program to download, burn to a CD and it may just boot the computer and allow you access to the hard drive to then copy your data to a flash pen and then to the windows 8 computer


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for your help and advice. Please accept my apology, I am really sorry if I sounded ungrateful for anything that you did to help me. I can promise you, that is not the case.
Michael


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Not at all, but I had a look on Maplin first and I could not see them priced as on the link - postage £3.58
Hope we can get it sorted for you would you like to try making this CD it may well allow you to get your data

If you wish to give it a go
http://forums.techguy.org/8478763-post6.html

download Puppy save it 
It is an ISO file
so you have to make the CD with an ISO burner
a link for a free one is included BurnCDCC
Then put the CD in the Vista and boot from the CD
Either changing BIOS boot options to CD or on post screen, that is first screen press normally F12 boot options and choose CD

If Puppy then runs in ram follow directions to open hard drive and copy data to flash pen
It is best to make Puppy from CD and copy data to flash pen

Any problems please just ask


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

I purchased an enclosure, sata 2.5 Dynamode but I think I may have inadvertently damaged something while connect it up. Anyway I found Dynamode email address and asked them a couple questions and hope to hear from them soon.
I purchased it at Maplins and would normally have returned there and spoken to them but unfortunately I am tied down and unable to freely move around.
I feel quite stupid, I have read the advice and instructions you have kindly given me, but some of it is way over my head. I would need to search the internet to learn what it actually means. Sorry, I am 67, self taught and still learning.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

I believe something has got mixed up. I had a notification and selected the link which put me in Tech Support Guy thread, but even though much of it was way over my head, what I could understand wasn't intended for me.
I do need help but my details are different from those that were quoted. I never had a Toshiba either.

I purchased an enclosure, sata 2.5 Dynamode but I think I may have inadvertently damaged something while connect it up. Anyway I found Dynamode email address and asked them a couple questions and hope to hear from them soon.
I purchased it at Maplins and would normally have returned there and spoken to them but unfortunately I am tied down and unable to freely move around.
Michael Sullivan(django47).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you have damaged something there is of course nothing that can be done until that is sorted
I am unsure as to what aspect you refer to when you mention the link
If you refer to my link for Puppy - then what please do you mean by it was not intended for you


Puppy MAY enable you to access the data on the drive even although you cannot load windows


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

When I first saw your post, I followed it from an email stating that *Macboatmaster* replied to my post looking for help. I followed that link but after I re-read it more closely, I thought that it had come to me by mistake. Some of the content wasn't relevant to me but must have been for another who you were helping, for instance, if I remember correctly, you mentioned something about a Toshiba being involved. My pc is a ASUS, my old one is a FUJITSU SIEMENS, can't have been for me could it. I'll start afresh.
Michael Sullivan (django47


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The link is merely the way to use Puppy
To save me preparing all the instructions again, I copied to your topic the link from when I was helping someone else
PLEASE BE ASSURED THAT IT MATTERS NOT WHAT COMPUTER IT IS
Puppy will run in ram and it may allow you to access that hard drive to get your data


It was originally offered to you as an alternative or interim measure until you obtained the enclosure or indeed if you did not wish the enclosure and was simply going to get your data off the drive and then format it and start again on the old computer


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> The link is merely the way to use Puppy
> To save me preparing all the instructions again, I copied to your topic the link from when I was helping someone else
> PLEASE BE ASSURED THAT IT MATTERS NOT WHAT COMPUTER IT IS
> Puppy will run in ram and it may allow you to access that hard drive to get your data
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Yes I got an enclosure, from Maplins actually, but something is not quite right. Possibly I used a little to much force on fragile printed circuit connection. As soon as I am able I will go back to Maplins and ask to examine one of those in stock, that way I can see exactly what mine should look like and what, if any, damage is done. The only thing that can possibly have come apart, is just a little soldering. As I do not own a soldering iron, or kit, I will probably purchase a new Enclosure.
I did for a short time succeed in getting a response, some kinda connection confirmation, but wasn't able to figure how to open the content and copy it to my pc. Now I have to go to the beginning and start over. Thanks for all your kind help
Michael Sullivan(django47).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am sorry but I cannot decide if you mean by this


> * I did for a short time succeed in getting a response, some kinda connection confirmation*, but wasn't able to figure how to open the content and copy it to my pc. Now I have to go to the beginning and start over. Thanks for all your kind help


with the enclosure or with Puppy

If you have not tried Puppy I strongly recommend you do, it has been successful on MANY MANY occasions enabling people to obtain their data, as it does NOT rely on Windows


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am sorry but I cannot decide if you mean by this
> with the enclosure or with Puppy
> 
> If you have not tried Puppy I strongly recommend you do, it has been successful on MANY MANY occasions enabling people to obtain their data, as it does NOT rely on Windows


 I have gone over all the posts advising me what to do but to be frank, you have greatly over estimated my level of computer skills. I'm sorry but it is way over my head. I have mentioned it before but I suppose you didn't get it.
I have a new enclosure and put the hd in and selected, 'computer'. I double clicked on the new hard drive to see the content, things like contacts, documents, pictures but all I got was a list of things that were like the attachment which I hope you can see along with this.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry about that - it being too involved

If you could send the screenshot of whatever you refer to that would help
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/TSG_Posting_a_Screenshot


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you need help with a screen shot or an attachment see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

TerryNet said:


> If you need help with a screen shot or an attachment see TSG Posting a Screenshot. FWIW to take screen shots with Windows 8 or 7 or Vista I prefer to use the built-in Snipping Tool.


Yes I'm inclined to agree with you, the snipping tool would be best. I shall do that now and if I send you an example of that which I am totally unable to make sense of, I would be really grateful to read any comment you make. Thanks,
Micky (django47).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Good - the link that my colleague sent you is the same link I sent you on post 25
However if you prefer the snipping tool
then please do use that
I personally find it more involved unless you are familiar with using it
We will have a better idea when you can send the image

Just in case you are not au fait with the snipping tool here is how
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/use-snipping-tool-capture-screen-shots#1TC=windows-8


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> Good - the link that my colleague sent you is the same link I sent you on post 25
> However if you prefer the snipping tool
> then please do use that
> I personally find it more involved unless you are familiar with using it
> ...


 Hi Macboatmaster
I can see no evidence of my last post with the 3 snippets which takes in ALL the data from my old hard drive. I sent it as an attachment with an email, (Gmail) last night. And the reason I did that was because I have sent quite a few email attachments over the years and I was 100pc sure it would work. Still am so please can you confirm one way or the other, so if you've not seen it, I can get busy on re sending it. I'll look up on your manage attachments and go via that route. I have used it but that was some years ago. Many thanks
Micky (django47).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

All help is to be in the public forum. Attach the screen shots to a post here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am unsure as to where you mean you sent the email, but
1. I have not received any communication 
and 
2. As my colleague says


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> I am unsure as to where you mean you sent the email, but
> 1. I have not received any communication
> and
> 2. As my colleague says


Sorry I only just replied, I really have been a bit under the weather.
Right, please let me explain what I meant when I said I sent an actual email (Gmail). When I look in my Gmail and check my inbox, I get a notification from, TSG, telling me that Macboatmaster has replied to such and such thread and there is a link that I can reply or go to TSG. So I thought I will be clever and send a Gmail attachment, which I have had some experience with in the past, without any problems, _*famous last words!*_
I really am having problems, something that should be simple enough, I have tried every way I know of to send a document. First of all I was stopped from doing anything that may involve opening it because I didn't have permission to do anything with it. So I moved it to "Documents"(right click and from the drop down menu, chose to move it to documents), that seemed to release the hold it had, with the permissions
This Windows 8 is so damn well messy, finding anything is like a lucky dip, trouble is though, I never get any luck.
I'll send this off to you right away, then I will back-track our posts and see if you already sent links that I may have overlooked, so sorry I have been in a great deal of pain and not feeling too good, I promise I shall try a good deal harder this time.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK will wait for the attachment as per our earlier posts


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> OK will wait for the attachment as per our earlier posts


 Sorry for lagging behind, a minor medical emergency. Will concentrate a hundred per cent until I have actually sent the hdd data.
One thing I keep meaning to ask you, do you know what kind of things are stored on the HD in question. What I need most are the "windows contacts" and the "Documents", but when I look at what ever is on the HD, I can't make head nor tail, nothing I recognise that makes sense. 
Hopefully will get the 'necessary' off to you 'post haste', as they say. Thanks,
Micky.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

When you access the hard drive from within windows you should see the folders.
Users
Programs
Windows
etc


If you then double click on users you should then see your name or whatever you have named your user account
then if you open that you should see your docs folder, pics etc


If you do not see those then you will have to send the screenshot, so that we can hopefully work ut what you are seeing


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> One thing I keep meaning to ask you, do you know what kind of things are stored on the HD in question.


One, or maybe the only, partition should contain the installed Vista. It should look something like my attachment.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes indeed - sorry forgot it was Vista
basically the same
but docs and settings


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You were right the first time (post # 35). Have to go through Users\<account>\... as you posted.


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Did you receive the attachment I tried to send. I got a message saying my' post was too short, must be no less than, 3 characters'. Then I was moved to this message window.

I do have that file in a 'Zip Folder' and it is in my documents, so that I can access it easily. If I was sending a normal email, I could easily send it as an attachment, but the TSG 'manage attachment' is very difficult to understand if you don't know what to do exactly. Judging by the response I got, I very much doubt that you received it. If not, I'm gonna need some help.(please).
Micky.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I cannot know what the problem is, but you press the prt scrn key with image on the screen
you then open paint and click paste
the image appears in paint
you then click the select and drag the mouse around the part of the image you want
you then click the copy or edit and copy
you then click new on file and paste again
you then click save as and change file type to jpeg ad bitmap is too large
you then on reply click go advanced and manage attachments you browse to the attachment eg the saved jpeg
you click upload and then post


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Macboatmaster said:


> I cannot know what the problem is, but you press the prt scrn key with image on the screen
> you then open paint and click paste
> the image appears in paint
> you then click the select and drag the mouse around the part of the image you want
> ...


 Thanks mate, where in blue blazes did I go wrong, there were two boxes to tick after I uploaded the file, I didn't know for sure which one was correct, I ticked both in the end. Thought that was what I was suppose to do.
I read your screen shot advice and you mention compressing the file as a zip file. That is what I did already, I did mention it a few times.
when that other window appears, that is where I get stuck, I browse and upload the zip file and it is there on the left of "upload file from your computer". I select that button but that window doesn't move (that's a TSG window with, "manage attachments" at the top), but beneath the, upload from my computer button, is another button that says, "Upload a file from a URL" This window has a 'scroll down' list of all different file types, but when I tried one, jpeg, the zip file vanishes and I have to start all over again.
Sorry, I will have to leave this for tonight, I really am in a heck of a lot of pain and I can't think straight. Please god I am a bit better tomorrow(just a saying, I don't subscribe to any religion).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ignore the icons on the reply panel click as shown on my screenshot



> you then on reply click go advanced and* manage attachments *


There is no need to zip the image, merely change from png or bitmap to jpeg on file type


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't think I got Paint on this pc. When I type, 'Paint' into search box I get, "No items match your search". Naturally I searched for it first before I tried Internet Explorer. I don't know where the heck to look next, 

Can I not use, 'Notepad' instead of Paint and another thing, does a screen shot only capture what is on the screen because I have to scroll another half a screen to capture it all.
Oh yea, the sample you showed me, "Does it look like this"? well, no it's not, that's why I desperately want you to see what I see. In fact if I double click, then keep on doing that until the file is open, I get a (notepad) page of what looks like Chinese writing. That is definitely nothing to do with me.
In the meantime, I will keep on trying, something must give


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Please press the keys [Windows Logo+R], then enter the command *mspaint*


----------



## django47 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks Olor1973, I bought an 'enclosure' which I put the disk into then plugged into new pc. Is that the same as you were referring to.
All input is gratefully accepted.........*Thank you all* !!!!!!


----------

